# Weekly Competition 2018-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F2 R F2 U2 R F U2 R2 F' U2 
*2. *F R' F2 R' F' U2 R' U 
*3. *R2 F R F U2 F R2 F' U 
*4. *F R' U F' U F2 U' F2 U' 
*5. *U2 R' U F' R' F U' R2 

*3x3x3
1. *F' R B2 L U F L' D R' U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U 
*2. *B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B' L D2 R' U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 
*3. *F2 L R2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 U' R B2 L D F' R' D2 B2 
*4. *R' U2 L' U2 R F2 L U2 R' F2 L' B U' F' L B' D2 L R2 B' 
*5. *U F' R2 B' D R2 L' D' B' U2 L' F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 R' 

*4x4x4
1. *L2 R Uw' R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 L' Uw' Rw2 R Fw Uw L' Uw2 B F2 Uw U' R' D Uw' U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L' Rw2 B Rw D2 Uw B2 Fw2 Uw U L' Uw
*2. *U2 F2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' B' Fw' F' D' Uw U2 B' F' Uw' F L Fw2 D Uw' U B' D' Uw F' L2 B' D L F2 L B D' F D' Rw D Rw D' L2
*3. *R Fw Uw L R2 B2 L R2 Fw2 D' Uw' B' Rw' R' Uw2 L D B2 F D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U' L R' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw2 L2 R2 B F' R2 B' Rw
*4. *L2 U B2 Rw B2 F' U' Rw B Uw' B' Fw L R Fw' Uw B' Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw2 R Fw F Rw D B D U Rw2 R' D2 Fw' D R F' D2 Uw2 L D
*5. *D Uw L D' U2 F' L B2 Fw' Rw' B2 F R' Fw' D B D2 B2 Fw2 F D L2 R Uw2 R2 B D R2 Fw L' R B' Fw' L Fw F' R' U2 R' U

*5x5x5
1. *Lw Uw Bw D2 F' Dw2 B' D' B' L2 D Lw2 R2 D L' Lw2 Bw' D' Uw2 R2 U2 B2 Dw Rw2 F' Lw2 U' L2 Dw2 U' F' Rw2 Fw' D Uw U Lw' Rw Bw' F2 L Fw2 Rw2 D2 Lw Dw L2 B F D' Lw' Rw' R Dw' U2 L2 D R2 B2 D'
*2. *Bw' Lw Rw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 L Rw2 B Fw2 Rw F Lw Uw' Bw' Rw' F' L2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' Fw D Dw2 Uw U Rw Bw Uw' F' Lw2 D' Fw2 L' Lw' B2 U Lw Rw' B Bw2 F2 Rw D' Bw D' Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw D2 R F' Lw Dw U2 B2 Bw D' Uw'
*3. *D2 B Lw' Fw2 Lw' Dw' U' Rw2 R F' Lw Rw2 Uw' U Bw' Fw2 Uw' Lw D Dw2 U Fw' Uw' U' B U L' Dw' U L2 Rw2 Dw Uw L Lw Rw2 R2 Fw2 F L2 Bw2 L Rw' Uw B' U Fw F' L2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Dw2 L Lw2 D2 Dw' L Uw'
*4. *L2 Dw' U B' Rw' Bw D2 Rw2 D Uw Bw2 L' Fw L2 Lw' Dw2 Fw Rw Dw L' Lw D2 Lw2 Rw2 D' U' Lw D Rw2 Bw2 L' Dw2 U L Uw' L Bw F' U R2 Uw L2 U B Fw Uw Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D B F Dw L Lw' Fw Rw D2 L Bw
*5. *Rw Bw2 R' Dw Uw F Dw' Uw R Dw2 Uw' Lw D' F2 Dw Bw' L' Bw Lw Fw2 U2 Rw U' Rw R D Lw' Dw' Rw' Fw2 R Bw Dw Rw Dw Uw' U2 R Fw' Dw' Uw2 Fw D2 Dw Rw' B' Bw2 Fw2 L' D2 Bw L Rw R F' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 B Fw

*6x6x6
1. *2B L' 3U2 2R2 2D F2 3U 2U2 U2 R2 B 2U' F D' L' 3U2 U2 3R2 R 2D' 2L2 B2 2R' 2B' 3F2 L F2 L2 3R2 B F' D U 2L' U2 B2 2D L' 3U 2R 2B2 3U 3R2 2F' F D U' B D' U L 2U' U 2R' 2F 3U' 3R2 2R' R B L 3R 2D R' B 3U2 2U 2B 3R' 3F'
*2. *B 2R' 3U' U2 L2 2B 2L 2F 2L 2R R 2D' 3F2 F' 2R2 3F 3R2 D 2U B2 2F2 U' 2F 2L 2R2 F 2U 2F2 2R2 U2 L' B 2B2 F 2D2 3F 2F 2L 3F' 2F 2D' 2B' 2L' D' 3U' U' R' 3F2 2F' D 2U F2 R' 2D2 L2 3F' 2F' U 3F2 R 3F' 2L 2U2 2F 3R2 2B2 F 2D2 L' 2B
*3. *3U' 2L 3R2 2R2 2D U' 2L' B' F 3U' U' 3F' L2 2R' 3F' F 3R2 2R' R2 2B2 2D' 2F2 L2 2R2 R B2 3F' 2U 3R' R B' U 3R D2 3U' 2B2 L 2R' 2F' D' 2D2 B' 2F F' 3U 2R2 3F2 2F' D2 2D 2F2 2D2 L' 2R R2 3U 2B2 2F' 2L 3R2 F L2 R2 2U R2 F' 2D' U R2 F2
*4. *D' 2U2 B' 2F2 F' 3R' U2 R' 2B 3F 3R2 2D2 2U L' D' 2B R' 2F 2R2 2D2 3R2 3U 2B' 2F' L B' 3F 2D 2U 2L 3R' 2F F2 R B' F2 2L' D 2U U' 2L' B2 3U L' 2L2 3R 2R D B 2R' 3F 2F2 2D' 2B2 2D' F2 2R' 2U2 2L' 3R2 B2 U' 2F2 2D L2 2B2 L 3R 2R R
*5. *2B D' 2D 2U' 3F L2 2U 3F 3R B' F' 3U' B 3F2 D2 2D' 2B 3F2 2U 2L 2D' 3R 2F L 2L 3F' 2D' L 2U2 L2 3R2 F 2D' 2U2 2L 3U' F2 2D' 2U' 2L' 3F 3U 3R' D 2L2 3R 2R 2B2 3U2 L2 F' 3R' 3F' D2 3F2 D F2 D 2D U2 L' 2B 2D U' 3R2 2F' 2U2 2F 2R2 F

*7x7x7
1. *2B2 3B' 2U 3R' U' 3B2 2L R 3B' 2F2 2U 2B' 2R' D2 2D2 2B' 2D' 3U 3B2 F' 2U2 2L' 2B2 F' 2U 2F 2D2 3L2 2D 3B' 2F 3U L 3D' 2F' D2 2B L2 3L' 3F2 2L2 2R' 2D 3R2 2R' 2U2 2B 3D' 2F 2L2 3L2 2R 2D2 L D2 3D2 F D2 3D L' B' 2D 3L' 2D B U' F 2L 3L 3R' 3B 2U' R' F' 3L2 3U2 U2 3L D2 2D' L 3U 2R 2U2 3B2 2U' 3B D2 U2 3L 3U2 3L' D' 3F2 F' 3L2 R2 3F 3D' B'
*2. *2L' 3R2 2D2 L' 3L R2 2D' U 2R2 R2 2F' 3D2 3F' 2L' 3B 3F2 2F' L 3R2 R2 B F2 2U L2 2R2 3U U' B2 F2 L' 2L2 3R2 3B 3D2 3U B 3L2 2D2 3U 2F2 3L' 2U' 2B2 2F' 2L' 2R' 2F 3R' 2B2 3D2 R2 2B' 3R2 R' 3U 2L' F U' B 3B' 3R2 2R R2 U' 2B 3D 2U2 U' L2 3D' F2 3D L2 3L' 2B' F' R 3D2 3U R2 3B F2 2D 3R2 2R D' U2 R' 2B2 F' 2L 2D2 2F2 2R 3B 3U2 F2 3D2 F2 3D2
*3. *L2 R 3F2 3U' B R2 2D2 3D2 2U' L' F2 2L2 2R' R F2 3D 2U' 2B2 2L2 2D2 U2 2L 2R' 2B 2R 3B 2U' 3R 2D2 3B 3L' 2F2 R2 3D' 3U' F 3U2 L2 D 3U2 2U2 3L' 2R' 3D 2U2 3L 3F 3L2 R B 3F F 3D' L' 3R2 2U' 2L D 3B' 3U' 2L' 3R2 F2 2L2 B 2U2 3B2 3U 3B2 D F 2L' F2 R' 2D2 3F' 3R 3B2 2L' B 3R' 3F2 2L' F' 2D 2L2 3U 3B2 R 2D2 3D2 L 3R R2 2D' B' 3F' F2 D' 3U
*4. *2D 2L 2B 3B2 R2 2D B2 2B2 3U L2 3B2 R' 2U2 L' 2D2 2U' B2 3D' 2B2 2F2 F R 2F2 2D' U2 3F U2 B 3F 2F' 2U' 2B U L 3D 2F' 2R' 3B' R 2U' 2L' 3D B' 3F 2U L' 3F U B' 3F' 2F2 D 3R2 2D' R' 2F2 3U 2R' 2F' 2D 3L R 2D L 2L2 3L 3R' 3F2 U' 2L' 2F 2L2 3D2 2U' 3F D' 3B' U 3B2 F2 D2 3F2 2F 2L 3U B2 2D' 2U2 2R 2B2 3B' 3F' D' 2U' 3R2 2D' 3D2 F2 3D2 2B2
*5. *2D' U' B2 3B' F2 D' 3R' D2 3D 2U' 2F2 3D 3U' 2U2 3B' 2L2 3F' 3D 2F2 F' R' U2 2F F2 L2 D2 B2 2R' 2D2 3R 2B F L2 2L' 2R2 2F 3D' 3L2 3R2 2U' 3L2 2B 2U 2L 2F2 3D2 2R2 U' R F2 3L 3D 3U' 2B2 3F2 2D' F' 3D 3L' R2 2B' U' L2 D2 2U' R2 U 3R D' 3U2 2U 3F' 2L U2 L2 2B 3U2 F' L' 2F' 3R' 2F2 R' B' 3U2 L' 3L2 F2 2L' 3L 2B U L2 3L 2R' 3D' 3F2 D2 2D' 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F U2 F2 U' R F' U' R U2 R' 
*2. *R' F' R2 F R2 F R' F R' U' 
*3. *F' U2 R F R2 F2 U2 F' U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D L2 R2 B L2 R' D2 B' D B' U2 F2 B D' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U D' Rw' Uw'
*2. *U' F' D2 B R2 B' R D L B2 D U2 L B U2 F2 L R' F2 B' Rw' Uw'
*3. *F2 B' U F U2 D' R' L2 D' R F2 B' L2 B' D2 U' F' U L' B2 R2 Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L U2 F L R Uw' F2 Uw' Fw' D R' Uw2 L Rw F2 L2 F2 L2 F Uw' Rw B2 D F D F' D Uw U2 Fw2 U2 R Uw2 U' R B' R' D' L2 Fw
*2. *D' Uw2 R B' F2 D2 U Rw' U Fw2 F' L2 R2 D' Fw D Fw2 R2 B' F R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw F2 L' D' Rw' B' U' L Fw D2 B' L' B2 F' L' U
*3. *L2 Fw F Rw' Uw' L' Rw' B2 D2 L2 F' D' Fw' L D' B' Uw2 F D F' L B' F' Rw2 U' L' Rw' D' R B' D2 L Rw' U' Rw U' L2 Rw2 U2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D' U' L Lw' B' F2 D Bw2 F2 Uw Bw Rw Dw Bw R F2 Dw' Fw L2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw' F' Dw' Uw' Lw2 B' L2 Lw2 F' R2 Fw R' D' Bw' F R D2 Dw2 Uw U2 F D2 Rw2 Uw L2 F' D' Uw U2 Lw' U F2 U2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L Rw2
*2. *B U' Lw B2 Rw D Dw2 Uw' L' Dw' F Uw U' B2 D2 Rw R' F' Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw Uw U Rw2 B2 Bw' Rw' D2 Dw' Uw Rw Uw' B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw U B F2 U2 Lw2 Rw' U' R2 F2 D Fw R' U' R' B L2 Uw Fw2 Dw' Bw Rw2 Fw' Rw
*3. *F' U Lw2 D Bw R2 Bw' D' Fw2 U B Fw' Lw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 L' Lw' Dw2 Bw Dw' Fw2 F Uw F' Dw2 F' L Lw Fw' Dw Lw B2 Fw2 D Dw Fw' Rw' Bw L2 Lw2 Dw' U2 L R B L' D' Rw2 F Lw' D Dw' B R' Fw2 U Fw Lw Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3U' B 3U2 3F2 3U' 3F' 2F2 R2 3U' L2 2R2 2B D B R' 2D' F' L' 2R' D' 2R2 3U2 2F L2 F' D' 2R2 D 2F2 2L 2R2 R2 2B2 3R 3U2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' 2L2 3R 2R' D 3U2 2U U2 3R2 F' 2L2 D 2U F' U2 B2 2L R' B' 2R2 2B' 2L' 2B L R' D2 2D' 2U2 L2 D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B' 3F 2F' F' L2 2U 2F2 2D 3L2 D2 2U2 2F L2 2D2 3L R' 3D2 2L' 2B' 2D2 3B' 3R2 B F2 L2 U2 2R 3U' F2 U 3B' 3D' 3U2 R B2 2F' 3U 2U U 2B2 2F U' 2L 3R' 2R' 3D B 3U' U2 3R 3F F2 3R' 2R 3U 2B' D 3L' F2 3U2 R U' 3L' 2F' U 3F' D 3U U 3B 2F U' F' R 2B2 D' 2R' F2 2R2 D' 2B' 3B' F' 3R2 B 2F2 3L' D' 3U2 2L2 2F F2 2U 3F2 2L D' F2 3R2 2R' 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F' U' L' U R2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 R L B2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 L Fw' Uw2
*2. *U2 B' D' B' U' D L2 F R' L U' D L' D L2 F B' R' B2 Rw Uw'
*3. *D' L2 R U D2 L F U2 L F R2 F L2 D B' R2 B2 L' B D B' Rw' Uw2
*4. *B' R' B2 U L' F' R L B' R2 U2 D' B' F' R2 D' U R2 D2 L R Fw' Uw
*5. *F2 R2 L B2 L U' R D2 R' L B2 F' D' R L' F B D2 F Rw2 Uw2
*6. *D L U L2 U R' D R2 U' D F2 R' F2 R D R2 B' F2 L' D2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *F B2 U B R' B R2 F L' D L2 U D2 L2 F2 L' D' F R' F Uw'
*8. *R2 F2 B U2 F B R' D2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U D2 B2 D U' Fw Uw'
*9. *R2 F D2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 B' U L U2 D' R' U' F2 L B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*10. *B' U' R' U D2 F B2 L' D B2 F' L' U2 F B2 R2 F' L' U2 Rw' Uw2
*11. *B2 R L D U B U2 B' F D R2 D2 R' B L2 R U F2 U F2 U Fw' Uw2
*12. *D' L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 D' F U2 F' U' L2 R F2 R' F L2 U' F2 Rw Uw2
*13. *L2 U B2 U' F D U B' F' L' U2 L D2 F' L B' D2 U R2 D L' Fw' Uw'
*14. *D' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 Fw Uw
*15. *R' F2 B2 L F' L' B L R2 B L B' L' R D2 B' D U' F Rw2 Uw'
*16. *U2 D' R F2 L2 R' U2 B2 D B2 D' R' D2 B2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 D2 R Fw' Uw2
*17. *D' R U2 L2 R F2 U2 D' B2 L D' L F U' R2 F' L U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*18. *F' D F U R B' F' R2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' L2 B2 R' L2 F U' Rw2 Uw
*19. *B2 U' B2 L' D2 R D B2 D' F D' U L U' L2 F U2 D2 B' Uw
*20. *L F' U' B2 U L F U R' B' U' R2 B2 R U B2 L R' F2 B2 Rw
*21. *R' U D' F2 B' D2 U' R L2 D2 B' U R' U' B' R F2 D' R' F2 Rw Uw'
*22. *D2 U' R2 B2 L2 R' F2 U2 B2 D B' R2 D L B2 R2 L B2 R2 Fw Uw2
*23. *U' B L2 D2 L U2 D L' D F U2 R U' R D L' U' B D' R2 F2 Rw Uw'
*24. *B' U' B2 U' F' D2 U R L2 D U' L2 D2 F2 U B' L2 B L D B Rw Uw'
*25. *B U L F2 R U2 B2 L2 U R' B2 U D L2 F2 L2 B' L R F2 Rw Uw2
*26. *U2 B' D' U' L2 F R2 F2 U2 L' F2 B R' D L2 D2 F' D' U' Rw2 Uw2
*27. *F' U' B' U2 F D2 B D L' B2 U' D2 B L' U2 B' U R' D' L2 Fw Uw'
*28. *U' L' B D' F' U' F D R L' B R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L U D' F' Rw2 Uw
*29. *U F2 U' B F' D2 B L2 U' R2 U' R' B2 F D' L U2 R2 U R' Fw' Uw
*30. *D B U' R2 U2 B U' R' B F D2 B U B' F' U' F R' B' L Fw'
*31. *F2 D' U' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B' F2 R2 F2 U B D' R U B Rw' Uw'
*32. *B R2 U2 B R2 B' D U B U2 B' D' R' F' L2 B' R U' L R' F Rw Uw'
*33. *D' U' R' U2 D R' D2 L R2 D2 U2 L B' D' F D R2 L2 B L D Rw2 Uw'
*34. *L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R' B' U2 D' F D R B2 U D L U' R' B Rw Uw2
*35. *F' U R2 B D F' B' L R2 D' R' L' D2 L' B' D' B' D2 R F2 B' Rw' Uw'
*36. *R' D F2 L' D B' F R' B' D U2 L2 R2 U2 F' B' U' L B2 Rw' Uw'
*37. *F U' B2 L2 R2 D R' U2 R D U F' B2 L' R2 D2 B' R' L Fw Uw
*38. *D' L2 B2 D F2 B' D' R2 F' R' B U L2 R' U F' B' D' U Rw2 Uw'
*39. *D' R L F' R' B U' D2 L' U2 R2 D' F2 U2 D' B' F2 L R' Fw' Uw
*40. *R' D2 R D' R' L2 U' F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L F' R2 D2 L2 B L2 D' R2 Fw Uw'
*41. *R L2 D R' U R' L2 F U F2 R' L' B' D2 R2 B' D' U2 B R Fw
*42. *U B2 L' R' B L R2 F R U' D L' F' D2 U2 R2 B D R' D2 Fw' Uw
*43. *B L2 D2 B2 L2 R' F' R' U2 B' D2 B' F' D2 U2 L' U R' B D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*44. *U' R2 D F' L' U B2 U2 F U2 R2 B' L U' B2 F D' U' B' Rw' Uw2
*45. *U2 L2 F D B2 U2 R U' F U2 B U B2 L2 U2 L R F2 L R Fw' Uw'
*46. *D2 R' D2 B' L2 U' B' D2 R' U2 D2 F' L' R' B L D2 L2 F' Rw' Uw'
*47. *U D B U L F U L' B' D2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 Fw Uw'
*48. *F L B F' L' D U2 B2 L U L F U2 L' D' F D L2 D2 F2 R Fw Uw2
*49. *R2 U2 B L' F R' L2 F U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R U2 F' B2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*50. *U R2 D U' L2 F B' L' D2 F' L' B' R D U2 R D U' B' F Rw' Uw'
*51. *R' D' F' B' D' R U2 L D F R2 U' B' R U L' U' F D B' Rw2 Uw
*52. *D U2 R B U' L2 U D2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 B F' R' B2 L' D R2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *R2 U L2 F' L' F D' F2 R L U2 L R U2 R2 L D2 U' B' R' U2 Fw' Uw2
*54. *L' F2 D' R B' U' R2 L2 U2 D L' B' D U F2 L R U B L' Fw' Uw2
*55. *B2 L U2 B' R2 B D2 L2 B L' F D2 U' B2 F2 D' L' B F2 D2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*56. *B2 R2 B D' U' R' U2 B2 R2 F R U B' L U' F' R' L' F' U Fw Uw'
*57. *U B2 L' R2 B D2 R U' L2 U L' B R2 F U F R2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*58. *F U F U D' F2 D' R U2 B' R' D2 F' U' L' R' D2 U2 R U2 F2 Rw Uw2
*59. *D2 U2 F' R2 D R B L B2 F' L R U2 D B F' U2 B2 R2 D 
*60. *B D U2 B U L B2 L2 D2 B U' R D R' F2 U2 R F' R U2 

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F' R2 U' R2 F D2 L F' L2 B' D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 R2 
*2. *F L2 F2 R F2 B' L' B' U R D2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 R 
*3. *D' F R F U2 B L2 F' U F' L F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 
*4. *B2 R' B2 R U2 L U2 F2 L B2 R B' L2 F2 U B2 U L' F R 
*5. *R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 F2 L' U R' D' R2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B' R2 B2 L2 B F R2 F' L2 D2 L' U2 R' U B' L' U2 B2 D' F' R' 
*2. *B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R F' U R2 B U' L B2 D 
*3. *F L F L B R L U D' B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 
*4. *F U' R F R2 L' F U2 R2 F U2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 
*5. *B2 U2 L' D2 L F2 L D2 R D2 B2 F L2 D' L2 D' U2 L' U2 B2 D' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F' L' F D U' B U2 B2 U' B2 
*2. *D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' F D' L2 F' R' B' L' D' U2 
*3. *L2 U2 R' D2 L F2 R U2 B2 R U F' D2 F2 R2 F' L F' U' B' 
*4. *U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 R U F L2 U B D2 L' U R' 
*5. *B R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' R' D' F' U B' F' R2 D' B L' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D' B2 R2 F2 L B' L' D F' L U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R F R' U2 F R2 F' U R' U2 
*3. *R D2 L D L U' D' R U' F2 B' D2 B R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F' 
*4. *D' U Rw2 Uw2 B Rw F2 D2 Rw' B' F' Uw U B U' Fw D L' R2 D' Fw' F' Rw Fw2 D L Fw' R' B' Fw' F' D2 L' Fw D2 U2 Rw2 B' F' L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F U F' U2 R F U2 F 
*3. *U' B2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B U2 B' U F L2 R D' B' U' 
*4. *Uw U2 B D2 Rw2 R D' Fw2 D B2 Fw' R' B' F2 Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 L' Rw R' F U' B2 F' L' Rw' Uw2 R B' Fw2 F2 D Uw2 U2 R' Fw2 L' U2 L2
*5. *R' Bw' L' Lw' R' Fw2 D Dw2 Rw D Uw' F' L F' Uw' Rw2 D' F' Rw2 U Rw' U2 R' Bw2 Lw2 U' B2 Fw2 U L Lw2 R F' U R' D' Lw D B2 Bw Lw' R Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' R2 D' R B' Bw2 Fw2 U2 F Lw Bw Lw Dw' F' Uw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' F' U F R' U2 R' F U' 
*3. *F L2 D2 U2 B L2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 D U' L F D' U2 F' U L' D2 
*4. *L2 D' R' B' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw L2 B U' L' Uw2 U Fw R2 D2 B Uw L' D Uw2 B Uw F' Uw' U' B2 L B2 U' B Uw' Rw' R2 B L2 Fw2 F' Uw2
*5. *B Fw2 F2 R2 Dw Lw Fw' F R2 B D' R2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' D R2 B Bw' Fw' F Lw' D B2 Bw' Fw2 F' R Uw' Bw L R' D L' Lw R2 D2 Rw Bw2 Fw R B Bw2 U B Bw2 F2 L' R' D' Rw R' B Lw D Uw' L Bw
*6. *3U' B U B2 F' 3U B' 3U' 3R' 3F 2D' 3U B2 2B' 2F2 F' U 2R' 2D' 3U L2 3U2 L' 3F' 2F2 U 3R' U2 3R2 2B L2 2D U B 2F F U 2B2 2R2 B2 2F2 L2 D' 2D2 F' D' 2D 2R2 R' B' R2 F' 2L2 3U2 3F L2 2L U' 3F' F' 3U 2F' 2U' 3R R2 2D2 3R2 2D' 2U' 2B2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' F' U2 F' R' U' F' R' U 
*3. *F' D2 R' B R U B R' L D2 B' U2 F U2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 B' 
*4. *U Fw' U Rw R2 B' Rw' Uw2 B' F2 Uw' B D2 U2 R' D2 U F Uw U' B L B2 D U' B Uw' L D2 Rw U' Rw R Uw2 F' D2 U Rw2 B' Uw2
*5. *U L2 D R F Dw2 U' L' Dw' Bw' Fw' R2 F Rw2 D' U2 Lw' B' Fw' Uw2 B' Bw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 Dw Bw L2 U B2 L Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw' L2 Uw' U' L R2 F Uw2 Bw Rw' B' Fw2 L' D Rw2 Dw' B' Fw D Lw'
*6. *3R2 3F2 L U 2L R2 D2 2U' B 2D F2 2L 2F2 F 3U2 L' 2F 2R' 2D U2 3F' L2 2D 2L2 2D2 R2 D 3U L' 2B' 2D2 3U' 2F' 2L2 2B L2 B' F2 2U2 B2 2L2 D B' 2B' 2R 2F' D2 2B' L2 2B 2F' 2R2 R2 D2 U2 2L2 3R 2R2 U' L 2L 2R' R D2 2D 3U2 3F2 D 3R 2U'
*7. *L2 2L2 3U B2 L2 2L' 2D' 2B 3R2 B' 3B2 3U2 L2 3B 3L2 D2 2D2 3D2 U 2L' 3D U' 3B' 2F U 2B F 3U 3B2 3F' 2D 3U' 3R' B 2U 2L' F' 2U' F2 R' 3F 2L' 3R' D 2L 3L2 F2 2L' 2U 3F2 D 3U 2U B2 2L' R F' 2L 3R' 3B 2D2 L2 D 2B' U B' 3B 3D2 3L2 2B' 2D2 R2 3F2 R2 D R' 2U 3B 2D2 3U' 2F2 3U2 2L2 B 3L2 3B F 3D2 U2 3B D 2D U2 2R 2B2 U2 2F2 2R' 2B' F2

*Clock
1. *UR4- DR3+ DL6+ UL1- U4+ R2- D1- L1+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R0+ D5+ L1- ALL0+ UR DR DL 
*2. *UR5+ DR2+ DL0+ UL5+ U3- R2+ D6+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U3- R3- D2+ L2+ ALL3- DR DL UL 
*3. *UR1- DR4+ DL3- UL5+ U4- R2+ D2- L2- ALL2- y2 U3+ R4+ D3+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL 
*4. *UR1+ DR5- DL2+ UL3+ U4- R6+ D1- L1+ ALL3- y2 U1- R1+ D5- L1- ALL4- UR 
*5. *UR6+ DR1- DL3- UL1+ U2+ R2+ D0+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U6+ R0+ D4+ L5- ALL2- UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B' R' L' U L' R L' l' b' u 
*2. *U L' U' B' U' B U l b u' 
*3. *U B R B L U' B L' B l' r' b' 
*4. *L U' R U R U' L R b u' 
*5. *L' B' R B U' R' U L l' r b' u 

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -4) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 5)
*3. *(3, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, 6) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, -4) / (-2, 5) / 
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb
1. *B U B' U B' U' L' U' R B' R'
*2. *B L B' U L' R' B' U' B U L'
*3. *R B R' L' U B R B U B L
*4. *B U B' R L' R B R L R' B
*5. *R B R L' B U' L' R L' B' U

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R U2 R F U' F' U F2 R' U' 
*3. *B R2 U2 B U2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' D' L' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 F L R' 
*4. *Rw' D2 Uw' U2 R2 Fw' R2 D' U2 R2 D2 U F U Rw2 R Fw F D Rw D2 B2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 R U2 Fw' F2 L D' R' F' Rw F2 D' Fw' F2 L'
*5. *B' Uw' Rw' F' D2 Rw' D' R2 Fw' D2 F L' D Fw Lw B R' U L' Rw D Dw L' B2 Rw B2 F' U2 F Uw Rw R2 Dw' F2 D' U' Bw' F2 Dw2 U' Bw L' D B R B L2 Lw2 R2 D Rw B2 F Lw2 R2 Fw F' R U L'
*OH. *F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R B2 U2 R' D B F2 L' D 
*Clock. *UR1+ DR3+ DL0+ UL2+ U4+ R3- D3- L5- ALL5- y2 U2- R6+ D4+ L6+ ALL3- UR DR 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L U' R' L B' U B' U' R' l' r b' 
*Square-1. *(-3, -1) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (5, 0)
*Skewb. *B U B U B' U R U R' L U


----------



## revAldoabedram (Nov 20, 2018)

3x3x3 One Handed :

1. 34.78
2. 30.16
3. 31.35
4. 40.93
5. 33.93

Best: 30.16
Average : 33.35


3x3x3 Blindfolded :

1.1:04.21
2.1:30.41
3. DNF

Best: 1:04.21
Mean of 3 : DNF


Multiple Blindfolded:
1 of 2 in 6:07.26


4x4x4 :

1. 1:07.49
2. 1:26.89
3. 1:30.37
4. 1:17.06
5. 1:03.90

Best: 1:03.90
Average : 1:17.15


2x2x2:

1. 5.34
2. 6.03
3. 5.89
4. 5.00
5. 5.81

Best : 5.00
Average : 5.68


3x3x3:

1. 17.62
2. 14.53
3. 16.21
4. 20.83
5. 18.57

Best: 14.53
Average: 17.47


----------



## Lux (Nov 22, 2018)

3x3: 21.81, (26.90), 25.63, (19.88), 21.60
Ao5: 23.01


----------



## pjk (Nov 23, 2018)

*3x3*: (15.31), 13.44, 13.57, 13.39, (13.33)
Avg: 13.47

*4x4*: 55.75, 56.17, (51.81), 52.29, (57.46)
Avg: 54.73


----------



## MathNoobz (Nov 24, 2018)

3x3 : 17.96 , (23.26) , 17.65 , 18.74 , (14.14)
3x3 ao5 : 18.11

3x3 OH : (30.76) , 39.92 , (41.75) , 34.75 , 34.49
3x3 OH ao5 : 36.38


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Nov 25, 2018)

2x2x2- 8.24, 8.93, 8.73, (6.97), (9.55) = 8.63

3x3x3- 22.05, (20.24), 22.03, 21.61, (24.66) = 21.89

4x4x4- 1:37.58, (1:15.75), (1:42.69), 1:22.07, 1:30.04 = 1:29.90

5x5x5- 3:22.55, (3:34.83), 3:18.44, 3:23.63, (3:08.12) = 3:21.54

6x6x6- (5:47.72), 6:12.08, 6:04.49, 6:21.72, (6:30.91) = 6:12.76

7x7x7- (11:06.27), (9:41.87), 10:04.78, 10:31.87, 10:37.65 = 10:24.76

3x3x3 One Handed- (57.56), 47.71, 56.85, 51.46, (39.14) = 52.01

2+3+4 Relay- 2:08.01

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:32.18

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 11:19.64

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 24:17.89

MegaMinx- 2:42.68, (3:10.25), 2:46.28, 3:06.99, (2:38.10) = 2:51.98

PyraMinx- (17.00), 19.07, (25.79), 20.69, 23.56 = 21.11

KiloMinx- 1:54.00, 1:51.05, 2:01.65, (1:30.93), (2:09.58) = 1:55.57


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 27, 2018)

Pyraminx: (4.95), 2.49, 4.60, (2.34), 4.40 = *3.83*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 27, 2018)

Results week 47: congratulations to Nikhil Soares, DhruvA and dat1asiandude.

*2x2x2*(142)

 1.42 cubingidiot
 1.88 asacuber
 2.08 chriscuber123
 2.18 OriginalUsername
 2.21 gavinz
 2.23 dat1asiandude
 2.47 [email protected]
 2.51 DhruvA
 2.52 Stubbi
 2.56 Kylegadj
 2.63 asiahyoo1997
 2.67 frosty_cuber
 2.68 JoXCuber
 2.71 MichaelNielsen
 2.81 JakubDrobny
 2.81 Jscuber
 2.84 vedroboev
 2.92 Andrew_Rizo
 3.05 cuberkid10
 3.08 jancsi02
 3.10 Ethan Horspool
 3.12 mihnea3000
 3.16 AidanNoogie
 3.23 camcuber
 3.29 Luke Garrett
 3.29 thecubingwizard
 3.30 AdrianCubing
 3.32 David ep
 3.32 turtwig
 3.39 Nikhil Soares
 3.43 Zeke Mackay
 3.47 NathanaelCubes
 3.61 [email protected]
 3.62 JMHCubed
 3.62 ukulelekid
 3.62 boroc226han
 3.65 DGCubes
 3.70 tJardigradHe
 3.72 Toothcraver55
 3.75 Underwatercuber
 3.75 aaron paskow
 3.80 MrKuba600
 3.87 MCuber
 3.89 leudcfa
 3.93 ichcubegern
 3.95 Neb
 3.97 abunickabhi
 3.97 Magdamini
 3.98 bennettstouder
 3.99 Logan
 4.03 Ontricus
 4.10 bhoffman492
 4.11 BandedCubing101
 4.14 TipsterTrickster
 4.15 colegemuth
 4.18 begiuli65
 4.32 BradenTheMagician
 4.39 EdubCubes
 4.40 Katiedavies3103
 4.41 WorldoBlocks
 4.47 PlayFun555
 4.53 ARandomCuber
 4.53 Natanael
 4.55 Keenan Johnson
 4.59 tavery343
 4.61 trav1
 4.61 Kerry_Creech
 4.66 Abhi
 4.69 MartinN13
 4.72 Dylan Swarts
 4.77 2017LAMB06
 4.78 Turkey vld
 4.79 Schmizee
 4.86 GC1998
 4.86 swankfukinc
 4.87 buzzteam4
 4.92 Ghost Cuber
 4.93 nms777
 4.98 Zac04attack
 5.00 Brayden Adams
 5.01 topppits
 5.02 2018JAIN01
 5.11 Matt Hudon
 5.11 adirox5907
 5.11 MattP98
 5.14 vilkkuti25
 5.16 The Blockhead
 5.18 giorgi
 5.18 whatshisbucket
 5.25 D1zzy
 5.27 CraZZ CFOP
 5.30 Fred Lang
 5.31 ican97
 5.31 Bonkashi
 5.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.39 xyzzy
 5.46 PotatoesAreUs
 5.50 Sub1Hour
 5.57 Glomnipotent
 5.57 oliviervlcube
 5.63 rubik2005
 5.65 asdf
 5.68 sqpriority
 5.71 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.76 julio974
 5.78 m24816
 5.79 Bogdan
 5.80 Cooki348
 5.84 RandomPerson84
 5.85 Alpha cuber
 5.88 Ian Pang
 5.88 FaTyl
 5.95 TheCubingAddict980
 6.00 miasponseller
 6.27 Bubbagrub
 6.30 MrLunarWolf
 6.33 Russell Bilinski
 6.34 BitCube
 6.40 SpartanSailor
 6.43 TheNoobCuber
 6.60 Ali161102
 6.76 brad711
 6.77 Bandamo
 6.97 CubicChipmunk
 7.00 Jmuncuber
 7.28 Osian
 7.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.53 dschieses
 7.80 V.Kochergin
 7.84 Benji
 7.88 Mike Hughey
 8.40 dnguyen2204
 8.48 filipemtx
 8.63 Petri Krzywacki
 8.70 Guilhermehrc
 8.80 UnknownCanvas
 9.44 Jonasrox09
 9.86 Jacck
 10.96 PingPongCuber
 11.55 GTregay
 12.56 33cuber
 17.12 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3*(175)

 7.95 lejitcuber
 7.98 asiahyoo1997
 8.14 dat1asiandude
 8.36 OriginalUsername
 8.44 Mika17
 9.03 Jscuber
 9.07 thecubingwizard
 9.28 Nikhil Soares
 9.29 cuberkid10
 9.34 tJardigradHe
 9.36 DhruvA
 9.39 Luke Garrett
 9.63 Stubbi
 9.63 FastCubeMaster
 9.68 AidanNoogie
 9.71 camcuber
 9.78 DGCubes
 9.81 jancsi02
 9.84 mihnea3000
 9.89 David ep
 9.98 WorldoBlocks
 9.99 Zeke Mackay
 10.02 Zac04attack
 10.03 TheDubDubJr
 10.22 Zach Clark
 10.23 Kylegadj
 10.26 vedroboev
 10.26 2017LAMB06
 10.37 Andrew_Rizo
 10.40 cubingidiot
 10.41 [email protected]
 10.42 chriscuber123
 10.48 MrKuba600
 10.66 Keenan Johnson
 10.75 MCuber
 10.76 aaron paskow
 10.79 asacuber
 10.80 turtwig
 10.92 miasponseller
 11.01 abunickabhi
 11.15 gavinz
 11.16 F0ggyB0y
 11.42 Magdamini
 11.60 ichcubegern
 11.65 ukulelekid
 11.67 BradenTheMagician
 11.78 Astral Cubing
 11.82 Ontricus
 11.89 boroc226han
 11.90 AdrianCubing
 12.03 ARandomCuber
 12.06 BandedCubing101
 12.19 Katiedavies3103
 12.29 Keroma12
 12.38 [email protected]
 12.39 JoXCuber
 12.47 CubicOreo
 12.47 Underwatercuber
 12.48 GenTheThief
 12.56 obelisk477
 12.56 MattP98
 12.58 leudcfa
 12.68 MegaminxMan
 12.68 Sidharth Sudhir
 12.74 Abhi
 12.77 Cheunghao Tu
 12.91 buzzteam4
 12.99 Ian Pang
 13.13 LostGent
 13.13 NathanaelCubes
 13.18 TipsterTrickster
 13.19 Cooki348
 13.20 Neb
 13.30 begiuli65
 13.33 Pyra42
 13.38 Glomnipotent
 13.39 xyzzy
 13.40 giorgi
 13.47 sigalig
 13.47 pjk
 13.48 ican97
 13.53 speedcube.insta
 13.62 TwisterCuber
 13.62 RandomPerson84
 13.77 asdf
 13.84 tigermaxi
 13.86 Logan
 13.87 weatherman223
 13.96 OJ Cubing
 14.02 Fred Lang
 14.03 Bogdan
 14.05 swankfukinc
 14.13 Natanael
 14.16 Turkey vld
 14.19 Guilhermehrc
 14.22 Kerry_Creech
 14.22 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.41 trav1
 14.42 Awesomesaucer
 14.55 m24816
 14.60 Toothcraver55
 14.60 2018JAIN01
 14.67 JMHCubed
 14.71 fortissim1
 14.71 PotatoesAreUs
 14.77 Matt Hudon
 14.79 brad711
 14.95 20luky3
 15.04 whatshisbucket
 15.06 Russell Bilinski
 15.21 Ghost Cuber
 15.46 topppits
 15.48 PlayFun555
 15.58 Dylan Swarts
 15.67 D1zzy
 15.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 16.12 fun at the joy
 16.19 epride17
 16.23 SpeedCubeReview
 16.26 The Blockhead
 16.30 MartinN13
 16.30 tavery343
 16.37 [email protected]
 16.49 FaTyl
 16.55 colegemuth
 16.68 Bandamo
 16.82 Kris Gonnella
 16.83 TheNoobCuber
 17.01 filipemtx
 17.03 Schmizee
 17.28 Nazneen
 17.47 sqpriority
 17.48 bennettstouder
 18.12 MathNoobz
 18.44 V.Kochergin
 18.77 Alpha cuber
 18.99 audiophile121
 19.00 Jmuncuber
 19.01 EdubCubes
 19.25 julio974
 19.28 Osian
 19.40 Ali161102
 19.54 TheCubingAddict980
 19.60 Bonkashi
 20.04 oliviervlcube
 20.06 vilkkuti25
 20.09 dnguyen2204
 20.32 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.53 BitCube
 20.77 SpartanSailor
 20.86 Mike Hughey
 20.92 [email protected]
 21.90 Petri Krzywacki
 21.93 GC1998
 22.45 rubik2005
 23.01 Lux
 23.90 Brayden Adams
 24.28 CraZZ CFOP
 24.70 MrLunarWolf
 25.42 GTregay
 25.51 UnknownCanvas
 26.07 Benji
 26.36 egg.com
 27.03 RyuKagamine
 27.17 squidgecubing
 28.05 dschieses
 29.90 Jacck
 29.96 PingPongCuber
 31.66 One Wheel
 31.75 MatsBergsten
 32.04 Jonasrox09
 32.73 CubicChipmunk
 36.83 33cuber
 48.30 Doofnoofer
 DNF INSANE
*4x4x4*(114)

 29.15 cuberkid10
 31.93 asiahyoo1997
 32.63 jancsi02
 33.90 dat1asiandude
 35.31 Stubbi
 35.88 thecubingwizard
 36.72 mihnea3000
 38.77 ichcubegern
 39.27 MrKuba600
 39.61 Nikhil Soares
 40.05 OriginalUsername
 40.19 Jscuber
 40.63 Magdamini
 41.17 WorldoBlocks
 41.42 JoXCuber
 41.87 tJardigradHe
 42.21 AidanNoogie
 43.05 vedroboev
 44.29 abunickabhi
 44.66 Zeke Mackay
 44.67 DGCubes
 44.72 DhruvA
 45.12 camcuber
 45.17 MCuber
 45.88 Luke Garrett
 45.93 BradenTheMagician
 46.20 2017LAMB06
 46.34 CubicOreo
 46.74 sigalig
 47.27 Katiedavies3103
 47.85 xyzzy
 48.20 David ep
 48.92 colegemuth
 49.87 Keenan Johnson
 50.34 MattP98
 50.36 Kerry_Creech
 51.31 leudcfa
 51.35 Cheunghao Tu
 51.88 Kylegadj
 52.04 Ontricus
 52.48 begiuli65
 52.66 miasponseller
 52.87 PlayFun555
 53.98 trav1
 54.20 ican97
 54.36 Andrew_Rizo
 54.74 pjk
 54.80 ARandomCuber
 55.26 boroc226han
 55.62 Turkey vld
 55.84 swankfukinc
 55.92 Neb
 56.16 AdrianCubing
 56.91 aaron paskow
 57.34 Dylan Swarts
 57.66 buzzteam4
 58.79 Abhi
 59.67 EdubCubes
 1:00.10 Glomnipotent
 1:00.49 [email protected]
 1:00.80 Toothcraver55
 1:01.27 Cooki348
 1:01.46 Matt Hudon
 1:02.00 PotatoesAreUs
 1:02.24 20luky3
 1:02.61 brad711
 1:03.38 RandomPerson84
 1:04.87 speedcube.insta
 1:05.12 ukulelekid
 1:05.63 bennettstouder
 1:07.02 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:07.02 topppits
 1:09.81 Natanael
 1:09.96 audiophile121
 1:11.41 whatshisbucket
 1:11.68 cubingidiot
 1:12.57 UnknownCanvas
 1:12.67 Russell Bilinski
 1:12.74 Bandamo
 1:14.50 NathanaelCubes
 1:15.88 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:15.97 TwisterCuber
 1:17.05 m24816
 1:17.15 sqpriority
 1:17.46 Ali161102
 1:18.50 Bogdan
 1:21.07 SpartanSailor
 1:21.67 nms777
 1:24.65 V.Kochergin
 1:26.19 Alpha cuber
 1:26.62 vilkkuti25
 1:26.76 Bubbagrub
 1:29.49 Benji
 1:29.90 Petri Krzywacki
 1:30.29 [email protected]
 1:30.63 MrLunarWolf
 1:33.57 dnguyen2204
 1:34.06 Mike Hughey
 1:34.10 TheNoobCuber
 1:35.03 MartinN13
 1:39.18 Schmizee
 1:40.58 Jmuncuber
 1:46.55 dschieses
 1:47.20 Jacck
 1:50.41 CraZZ CFOP
 1:53.20 julio974
 1:55.99 GTregay
 2:06.92 PingPongCuber
 2:10.04 CubicChipmunk
 2:12.87 Guilhermehrc
 2:13.62 MatsBergsten
 2:24.10 egg.com
 2:47.97 Jonasrox09
 DNF Bonkashi
*5x5x5*(72)

 53.24 asiahyoo1997
 59.42 thecubingwizard
 1:03.18 Stubbi
 1:03.69 cuberkid10
 1:07.97 dat1asiandude
 1:09.82 ichcubegern
 1:16.16 JoXCuber
 1:17.89 AidanNoogie
 1:19.51 OriginalUsername
 1:19.52 MrKuba600
 1:20.18 DGCubes
 1:20.27 mihnea3000
 1:22.98 tJardigradHe
 1:26.13 Nikhil Soares
 1:26.58 DhruvA
 1:26.73 abunickabhi
 1:29.20 vedroboev
 1:29.41 trav1
 1:31.26 sigalig
 1:31.29 MCuber
 1:32.49 Magdamini
 1:32.77 CubicOreo
 1:33.60 Keenan Johnson
 1:35.22 Zeke Mackay
 1:36.03 xyzzy
 1:38.62 BradenTheMagician
 1:39.67 colegemuth
 1:39.76 Glomnipotent
 1:41.70 PotatoesAreUs
 1:44.20 Astral Cubing
 1:45.02 Cheunghao Tu
 1:45.43 swankfukinc
 1:46.55 boroc226han
 1:47.82 cubingidiot
 1:49.16 MattP98
 1:49.95 aaron paskow
 1:52.30 Kylegadj
 1:55.26 Neb
 1:57.28 Dylan Swarts
 1:57.36 ican97
 1:58.53 ARandomCuber
 2:02.50 Bogdan
 2:05.68 brad711
 2:06.56 buzzteam4
 2:09.31 Kerry_Creech
 2:11.21 Mike Hughey
 2:11.65 Matt Hudon
 2:13.96 Ontricus
 2:17.95 miasponseller
 2:17.97 whatshisbucket
 2:18.39 Luke Garrett
 2:20.45 topppits
 2:23.06 bennettstouder
 2:28.00 Toothcraver55
 2:43.67 TheNoobCuber
 2:44.61 SpartanSailor
 2:46.56 Ali161102
 2:49.36 One Wheel
 2:55.61 RandomPerson84
 2:57.77 Jacck
 3:03.20 Ian Pang
 3:06.22 MrLunarWolf
 3:06.64 Bandamo
 3:08.95 Russell Bilinski
 3:20.08 GTregay
 3:21.54 Petri Krzywacki
 3:41.80 MatsBergsten
 3:58.73 Jmuncuber
 4:17.41 Benji
 4:28.85 dschieses
 6:46.94 Doofnoofer
 DNF Cooki348
*6x6x6*(39)

 1:35.60 asiahyoo1997
 2:01.08 ichcubegern
 2:06.82 thecubingwizard
 2:10.59 dat1asiandude
 2:14.71 Jscuber
 2:16.85 cuberkid10
 2:28.65 Keroma12
 2:31.86 MrKuba600
 2:37.34 DhruvA
 2:39.56 colegemuth
 2:40.90 xyzzy
 2:41.90 OriginalUsername
 2:50.39 sigalig
 2:52.60 Nikhil Soares
 2:56.93 JoXCuber
 3:02.00 abunickabhi
 3:03.19 tJardigradHe
 3:18.30 trav1
 3:21.71 Neb
 3:22.80 Keenan Johnson
 3:33.67 buzzteam4
 3:37.47 swankfukinc
 3:38.23 F0ggyB0y
 3:43.62 Glomnipotent
 3:45.58 brad711
 4:01.31 Dylan Swarts
 4:10.25 Mike Hughey
 4:20.48 ARandomCuber
 4:45.23 Matt Hudon
 5:10.54 Ali161102
 6:12.76 Petri Krzywacki
 7:27.94 MatsBergsten
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF camcuber
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF MrLunarWolf
*7x7x7*(27)

 2:59.39 ichcubegern
 3:11.92 dat1asiandude
 3:26.82 thecubingwizard
 3:50.71 JoXCuber
 3:56.00 OriginalUsername
 3:59.48 DhruvA
 4:16.10 xyzzy
 4:17.23 colegemuth
 4:22.69 DGCubes
 4:23.71 Nikhil Soares
 4:57.99 Keenan Johnson
 5:04.51 trav1
 5:07.61 Neb
 5:11.79 swankfukinc
 5:36.57 miasponseller
 5:58.30 boroc226han
 6:03.59 brad711
 6:07.83 Mike Hughey
 6:38.83 Glomnipotent
 7:29.95 audiophile121
 7:47.58 Jacck
 9:02.27 SpartanSailor
 10:24.77 Petri Krzywacki
 12:34.42 nms777
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(55)

 2.25 cubingidiot
 2.84 DhruvA
 3.60 Andrew_Rizo
 4.02 AdrianCubing
 4.17 OriginalUsername
 4.64 gavinz
 5.52 asiahyoo1997
 6.05 vedroboev
 6.40 MichaelNielsen
 6.43 David ep
 6.61 Nikhil Soares
 7.13 asacuber
 7.36 [email protected]
 8.52 Ontricus
 8.54 ichcubegern
 8.78 JoXCuber
 8.85 Zeke Mackay
 9.96 begiuli65
 10.16 Magdamini
 11.75 JakubDrobny
 12.66 MartinN13
 12.72 turtwig
 14.25 BradenTheMagician
 15.61 abunickabhi
 18.33 ukulelekid
 18.55 tJardigradHe
 21.53 JMHCubed
 23.94 Mike Hughey
 25.23 MattP98
 27.55 NathanaelCubes
 28.16 FaTyl
 28.22 Deri Nata Wijaya
 30.21 Keenan Johnson
 30.75 whatshisbucket
 31.20 Jmuncuber
 32.37 Luke Garrett
 34.33 nms777
 35.54 cuberkid10
 36.94 MatsBergsten
 39.02 Axel Lönnstedt
 42.81 Glomnipotent
 44.79 MCuber
 46.14 Jacck
 51.16 RandomPerson84
 57.91 Alpha cuber
 1:00.88 Fred Lang
 1:01.91 Bogdan
 1:03.46 tavery343
 1:06.98 Guilhermehrc
 1:27.64 Toothcraver55
 1:32.22 swankfukinc
 1:36.61 PingPongCuber
 DNF Kerry_Creech
 DNF TheNoobCuber
 DNF Brayden Adams
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(45)

 22.06 sigalig
 22.96 Andrew_Rizo
 29.42 ican97
 31.44 abunickabhi
 33.38 vedroboev
 40.29 OJ Cubing
 57.61 Keenan Johnson
 59.55 Keroma12
 59.71 dat1asiandude
 1:04.21 sqpriority
 1:06.95 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:14.53 Mike Hughey
 1:19.73 Underwatercuber
 1:19.93 Glomnipotent
 1:20.71 Nikhil Soares
 1:21.38 BradenTheMagician
 1:22.93 FaTyl
 1:23.27 turtwig
 1:24.79 leudcfa
 1:34.85 Cheunghao Tu
 1:39.29 David ep
 1:44.16 MatsBergsten
 1:44.78 JakubDrobny
 1:45.22 NathanaelCubes
 1:55.51 cubingidiot
 1:57.31 Ontricus
 1:57.48 elimescube
 2:10.90 MattP98
 2:34.65 DhruvA
 2:41.08 Jacck
 2:48.98 trav1
 2:56.04 Kylegadj
 3:00.44 Kerry_Creech
 3:13.99 Bogdan
 3:14.81 Magdamini
 3:33.66 RyuKagamine
 3:39.08 dschieses
 4:13.31 JoXCuber
 5:21.87 Guilhermehrc
 5:30.30 Jmuncuber
 5:53.43 Alpha cuber
 7:32.14 swankfukinc
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF dnguyen2204
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)

 3:19.60 ican97
 6:00.70 MatsBergsten
 6:27.93 Mike Hughey
 6:32.55 Keenan Johnson
 8:16.77 Jacck
 8:20.88 Deri Nata Wijaya
 14:42.72 topppits
 23:43.28 dnguyen2204
 32:56.48 Cheunghao Tu
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Alpha cuber
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)

 7:42.02 abunickabhi
 14:15.19 MatsBergsten
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 35:01.76 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 48:27.35 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)

 47/53 60:00 sigalig
 15/17 56:11 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8/8 42:03 MatsBergsten
 7/9 46:27 Jacck
 2/2 1:24 Andrew_Rizo
 2/2 5:47 BradenTheMagician
 2/3 2:44 abunickabhi
 2/3 25:44 DhruvA
 2/4 13:06 Mike Hughey
 1/2 7:05 FaTyl
 0/2 2:56 ican97
 11/25 60:00 Keroma12
 0/3 22:17 dnguyen2204
 0/2 6:57 Ontricus
 0/2 20:00 sqpriority
*3x3x3 one-handed*(112)

 13.90 Luke Garrett
 14.06 Jscuber
 14.78 OriginalUsername
 15.19 asiahyoo1997
 15.43 thecubingwizard
 15.79 Kylegadj
 15.80 Stubbi
 15.82 dat1asiandude
 15.82 cubingidiot
 16.22 ichcubegern
 16.24 Ethan Horspool
 16.86 turtwig
 16.88 cuberkid10
 16.90 CubicOreo
 17.38 GenTheThief
 17.57 2017LAMB06
 17.67 Nikhil Soares
 17.79 camcuber
 17.90 Magdamini
 18.17 asacuber
 18.36 ARandomCuber
 18.51 mihnea3000
 18.78 Astral Cubing
 19.21 JakubDrobny
 19.43 DhruvA
 19.58 abunickabhi
 19.97 Zeke Mackay
 20.03 Glomnipotent
 20.39 Cheunghao Tu
 20.59 begiuli65
 20.60 tJardigradHe
 20.66 AidanNoogie
 20.82 F0ggyB0y
 21.04 DGCubes
 21.18 vedroboev
 21.23 BradenTheMagician
 21.27 MCuber
 21.53 RandomPerson84
 21.61 NathanaelCubes
 22.47 xyzzy
 22.63 leudcfa
 22.85 MrKuba600
 22.86 Kerry_Creech
 22.93 Pyra42
 23.29 aaron paskow
 23.38 AdrianCubing
 23.97 Ontricus
 24.76 [email protected]
 24.89 Toothcraver55
 25.25 JoXCuber
 25.56 sigalig
 25.78 Keroma12
 26.53 speedcube.insta
 26.75 Underwatercuber
 27.21 trav1
 27.39 giorgi
 28.28 Natanael
 28.51 MattP98
 28.58 OJ Cubing
 28.76 Bogdan
 28.93 Cooki348
 29.36 Neb
 29.62 Guilhermehrc
 29.68 Turkey vld
 29.96 ukulelekid
 30.01 2018JAIN01
 30.33 weatherman223
 30.68 [email protected]
 30.92 Fred Lang
 32.05 miasponseller
 32.13 tavery343
 32.19 PlayFun555
 32.75 Axel Lönnstedt
 33.13 Nazneen
 33.16 tigermaxi
 33.31 m24816
 33.35 sqpriority
 33.54 Dylan Swarts
 33.74 Russell Bilinski
 34.08 Bonkashi
 34.13 TheNoobCuber
 35.07 Keenan Johnson
 35.28 fun at the joy
 35.46 swankfukinc
 36.32 V.Kochergin
 36.39 MathNoobz
 37.52 TwisterCuber
 37.92 bennettstouder
 38.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 38.65 EdubCubes
 39.48 Matt Hudon
 40.18 brad711
 40.77 Alpha cuber
 42.38 Mike Hughey
 42.93 julio974
 44.53 Ali161102
 45.87 RyuKagamine
 47.11 Schmizee
 47.31 CraZZ CFOP
 47.68 UnknownCanvas
 47.70 Deri Nata Wijaya
 50.61 Benji
 51.24 Ian Pang
 52.01 Petri Krzywacki
 55.42 SpartanSailor
 56.06 TheCubingAddict980
 58.66 MrLunarWolf
 1:07.58 Jmuncuber
 1:09.58 Jonasrox09
 1:11.20 Jacck
 1:14.40 CubicChipmunk
 2:00.75 PingPongCuber
*3x3x3 With feet*(20)

 38.52 DhruvA
 43.20 JoXCuber
 45.69 Luke Garrett
 47.30 asacuber
 47.50 AdrianCubing
 53.33 tJardigradHe
 55.88 OriginalUsername
 56.04 BradenTheMagician
 59.85 dat1asiandude
 1:04.51 Zeke Mackay
 1:24.01 Alpha cuber
 1:29.07 Nikhil Soares
 1:33.01 ichcubegern
 1:33.56 Mike Hughey
 1:40.29 Keenan Johnson
 1:43.71 ARandomCuber
 2:25.93 Neb
 2:33.44 V.Kochergin
 2:52.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:06.33 camcuber
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)

 42.66 ichcubegern
 47.77 Nikhil Soares
 55.34 vedroboev
 1:00.64 DhruvA
 1:01.19 JoXCuber
 1:03.37 tJardigradHe
 1:11.83 Mike Hughey
 1:28.95 swankfukinc
 1:57.76 Fred Lang
 2:16.96 brad711
 3:18.09 Guilhermehrc
 4:27.96 camcuber
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF whatshisbucket
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jmuncuber
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)

 23 TheDubDubJr
 27 vedroboev
 29 asacuber
 29 TommyC
 31 AdrianCubing
 32 Jacck
 34 Bogdan
 37 Nikhil Soares
 39 DhruvA
 44 Mike Hughey
 46 Alpha cuber
 48 brad711
 49 abunickabhi
 54 Schmizee
 57 aaron paskow
 DNF MCuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(72)

 49.10 asiahyoo1997
 49.32 Ethan Horspool
 49.90 cuberkid10
 52.07 OriginalUsername
 53.43 dat1asiandude
 54.67 Nikhil Soares
 55.02 Stubbi
 55.06 DGCubes
 56.40 ichcubegern
 57.49 Zeke Mackay
 58.60 Magdamini
 58.81 tJardigradHe
 58.97 DhruvA
 59.57 WorldoBlocks
 1:00.26 camcuber
 1:00.39 Keenan Johnson
 1:00.75 AidanNoogie
 1:01.14 MrKuba600
 1:04.81 MCuber
 1:05.51 xyzzy
 1:06.12 JoXCuber
 1:07.29 Ontricus
 1:08.53 abunickabhi
 1:08.78 Luke Garrett
 1:10.54 vedroboev
 1:10.71 ARandomCuber
 1:12.86 trav1
 1:13.82 [email protected]
 1:13.82 BradenTheMagician
 1:13.83 aaron paskow
 1:14.68 miasponseller
 1:16.73 PlayFun555
 1:17.15 begiuli65
 1:18.75 EdubCubes
 1:19.17 Neb
 1:21.15 Cooki348
 1:21.94 Turkey vld
 1:23.79 MattP98
 1:24.71 bennettstouder
 1:24.99 buzzteam4
 1:26.88 speedcube.insta
 1:27.64 Matt Hudon
 1:28.20 RandomPerson84
 1:28.39 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:30.14 Toothcraver55
 1:30.23 Kerry_Creech
 1:30.33 ukulelekid
 1:30.81 swankfukinc
 1:32.65 tavery343
 1:36.76 brad711
 1:37.94 Bogdan
 1:40.28 whatshisbucket
 1:41.13 Dylan Swarts
 1:45.93 Alpha cuber
 1:48.63 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:54.30 V.Kochergin
 1:55.78 Ali161102
 1:58.81 vilkkuti25
 1:59.90 UnknownCanvas
 2:06.31 Guilhermehrc
 2:06.51 Schmizee
 2:08.01 Petri Krzywacki
 2:09.56 Mike Hughey
 2:19.61 MrLunarWolf
 2:20.70 TheNoobCuber
 2:31.44 julio974
 2:45.04 Jmuncuber
 2:52.99 Brayden Adams
 3:03.55 MatsBergsten
 3:04.00 Jacck
 3:14.27 PingPongCuber
 3:36.25 CubicChipmunk
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(43)

 1:53.48 ichcubegern
 1:54.47 cuberkid10
 1:54.95 Stubbi
 2:09.10 dat1asiandude
 2:13.78 Ethan Horspool
 2:15.82 OriginalUsername
 2:17.82 JoXCuber
 2:20.52 DGCubes
 2:23.41 Nikhil Soares
 2:23.97 MrKuba600
 2:26.49 DhruvA
 2:29.29 Keenan Johnson
 2:30.31 Zeke Mackay
 2:36.57 abunickabhi
 2:40.08 vedroboev
 2:41.60 BradenTheMagician
 2:43.00 tJardigradHe
 2:43.50 xyzzy
 2:45.10 MCuber
 2:51.55 camcuber
 3:04.75 aaron paskow
 3:11.03 trav1
 3:14.02 Neb
 3:19.80 Kerry_Creech
 3:24.76 swankfukinc
 3:26.67 Dylan Swarts
 3:26.79 EdubCubes
 3:28.57 cubingidiot
 3:29.77 ARandomCuber
 3:45.69 Bogdan
 3:53.12 brad711
 4:06.89 whatshisbucket
 4:09.48 Toothcraver55
 4:23.50 Mike Hughey
 4:28.30 Cooki348
 4:39.78 bennettstouder
 5:01.34 RandomPerson84
 5:15.96 MrLunarWolf
 5:24.94 Jacck
 5:32.18 Petri Krzywacki
 5:43.43 TheNoobCuber
 6:13.28 Jmuncuber
 7:26.30 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)

 3:53.18 cuberkid10
 4:20.57 ichcubegern
 5:04.77 DhruvA
 5:14.63 Nikhil Soares
 5:14.78 JoXCuber
 5:14.97 xyzzy
 5:17.31 OriginalUsername
 5:42.56 abunickabhi
 6:01.34 Keenan Johnson
 6:11.61 tJardigradHe
 6:34.27 trav1
 6:54.16 Dylan Swarts
 7:08.49 swankfukinc
 7:17.45 ARandomCuber
 7:26.86 Neb
 7:51.80 brad711
 8:51.88 Mike Hughey
 10:21.63 Toothcraver55
 11:02.59 Jacck
 11:19.64 Petri Krzywacki
 14:49.13 MatsBergsten
 DNF MrLunarWolf
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)

 6:54.38 dat1asiandude
 7:14.68 ichcubegern
 7:38.62 cuberkid10
 9:27.26 Jscuber
 9:28.84 Nikhil Soares
 9:31.54 JoXCuber
 9:42.33 xyzzy
 9:43.15 DhruvA
 9:54.30 OriginalUsername
 10:17.80 Keenan Johnson
 11:55.70 trav1
 11:56.27 BradenTheMagician
 12:45.59 swankfukinc
 14:20.91 brad711
 15:00.56 Mike Hughey
 24:17.89 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(38)

 5.91 TipsterTrickster
 6.03 Underwatercuber
 6.04 Kerry_Creech
 6.25 ARandomCuber
 6.90 MartinN13
 7.66 PotatoesAreUs
 7.73 MattP98
 7.80 buzzteam4
 8.82 AdrianCubing
 9.89 trav1
 10.15 dat1asiandude
 10.69 MCuber
 10.71 Keenan Johnson
 11.56 Katiedavies3103
 11.68 Magdamini
 11.76 OriginalUsername
 11.81 BradenTheMagician
 11.86 tJardigradHe
 12.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.42 Luke Garrett
 13.66 RyuKagamine
 14.30 JoXCuber
 14.35 ichcubegern
 14.73 Matt Hudon
 15.55 Ghost Cuber
 15.61 CubicOreo
 16.01 Turkey vld
 16.18 Bubbagrub
 16.18 Nikhil Soares
 17.31 Mike Hughey
 17.72 swankfukinc
 18.22 DhruvA
 22.77 brad711
 26.63 Jacck
 31.93 Alpha cuber
 32.54 julio974
 37.60 F0ggyB0y
 DNF vilkkuti25
*Megaminx*(53)

 43.66 Cuberstache
 46.68 Nikhil Soares
 50.99 AidanNoogie
 52.95 thecubingwizard
 52.98 asiahyoo1997
 54.17 Magdamini
 55.52 miasponseller
 1:01.53 MegaminxMan
 1:02.99 GenTheThief
 1:03.26 Islam Kitiev
 1:06.32 DhruvA
 1:08.69 whatshisbucket
 1:09.09 MrKuba600
 1:09.70 CubicOreo
 1:11.62 Stubbi
 1:20.33 ichcubegern
 1:21.28 MCuber
 1:21.53 OriginalUsername
 1:23.68 Astral Cubing
 1:24.10 JoXCuber
 1:25.93 trav1
 1:31.90 tavery343
 1:33.48 Kylegadj
 1:34.19 BradenTheMagician
 1:38.87 ARandomCuber
 1:39.56 colegemuth
 1:42.75 swankfukinc
 1:45.50 abunickabhi
 1:46.74 Neb
 1:48.13 audiophile121
 1:48.54 TheNoobCuber
 1:50.48 Ontricus
 1:50.67 Keenan Johnson
 1:53.24 epride17
 1:57.34 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:01.00 Glomnipotent
 2:06.14 brad711
 2:10.35 Matt Hudon
 2:17.58 V.Kochergin
 2:27.69 Mike Hughey
 2:30.79 Toothcraver55
 2:51.98 Petri Krzywacki
 2:57.30 MrLunarWolf
 3:41.79 CubicChipmunk
 3:59.15 Osian
 4:01.10 Jmuncuber
 4:08.02 PingPongCuber
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF bennettstouder
 DNF Jacck
 DNF sqpriority
*Pyraminx*(104)

 2.41 DGCubes
 2.42 aaron paskow
 2.49 JakubDrobny
 2.50 Pyra42
 2.52 tJardigradHe
 2.54 JMHCubed
 2.57 Ghost Cuber
 2.62 cubingidiot
 2.73 MrKuba600
 2.97 Magdamini
 3.07 Zac04attack
 3.15 UnknownCanvas
 3.15 Ontricus
 3.19 dat1asiandude
 3.22 [email protected]
 3.25 Kerry_Creech
 3.32 MichaelNielsen
 3.43 asacuber
 3.52 vedroboev
 3.54 Abhi
 3.59 Cooki348
 3.65 RobinCube
 3.74 Nikhil Soares
 3.83 CornerCutter
 3.85 thecubingwizard
 3.91 bennettstouder
 3.91 DhruvA
 4.12 MartinN13
 4.13 ukulelekid
 4.17 CubicOreo
 4.18 MCuber
 4.47 JoXCuber
 4.52 leudcfa
 4.55 BradenTheMagician
 4.55 Turkey vld
 4.63 camcuber
 4.69 jancsi02
 4.71 Logan
 4.71 begiuli65
 4.76 Luke Garrett
 4.79 mihnea3000
 4.80 trav1
 4.88 NathanaelCubes
 4.89 [email protected]
 5.03 Zeke Mackay
 5.21 Kylegadj
 5.31 PlayFun555
 5.34 whatshisbucket
 5.44 OriginalUsername
 5.59 EdubCubes
 5.90 AidanNoogie
 5.90 ARandomCuber
 5.95 Keenan Johnson
 5.96 Neb
 6.14 AdrianCubing
 6.39 ichcubegern
 6.48 rubik2005
 6.55 MattP98
 6.57 Natanael
 6.65 bhoffman492
 6.88 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.98 TheNoobCuber
 7.05 2018JAIN01
 7.18 Brayden Adams
 7.18 Fred Lang
 7.30 adirox5907
 7.33 Toothcraver55
 7.37 Alpha cuber
 7.50 RandomPerson84
 7.58 Bonkashi
 7.61 tavery343
 8.06 nms777
 8.15 CubicChipmunk
 8.18 swankfukinc
 8.35 Stubbi
 8.35 Bogdan
 8.47 Dylan Swarts
 8.74 miasponseller
 8.77 Axel Lönnstedt
 8.77 Matt Hudon
 8.80 33cuber
 8.91 V.Kochergin
 8.99 buzzteam4
 9.31 brad711
 9.85 dschieses
 9.92 julio974
 10.40 Schmizee
 10.73 Ian Pang
 10.73 Ali161102
 11.00 topppits
 11.26 vilkkuti25
 11.27 20luky3
 11.28 PingPongCuber
 11.31 PotatoesAreUs
 11.52 Jonasrox09
 12.77 MrLunarWolf
 12.89 BitCube
 13.36 Mike Hughey
 13.95 FaTyl
 15.45 RedSolver
 15.94 Jacck
 20.13 F0ggyB0y
 21.07 Jmuncuber
 21.11 Petri Krzywacki
*Square-1*(66)

 8.50 chriscuber123
 8.96 Sixstringcal
 9.91 thecubingwizard
 10.77 dat1asiandude
 11.33 Zeke Mackay
 11.54 cuberkid10
 12.57 ichcubegern
 13.80 Andrew_Rizo
 14.14 AidanNoogie
 15.07 Zach Clark
 15.48 BradenTheMagician
 15.60 Nikhil Soares
 15.61 JoXCuber
 16.04 trav1
 16.56 DGCubes
 17.13 MichaelNielsen
 17.54 Magdamini
 17.78 Turkey vld
 17.80 MrKuba600
 17.97 bhoffman492
 18.19 leudcfa
 19.14 MattP98
 19.26 F0ggyB0y
 19.30 tJardigradHe
 19.82 Keenan Johnson
 20.95 OriginalUsername
 22.55 Luke Garrett
 22.57 Kit Clement
 23.04 [email protected]
 23.47 mihnea3000
 23.56 DhruvA
 24.72 cubingidiot
 24.91 whatshisbucket
 25.27 MCuber
 25.46 Kerry_Creech
 25.68 vedroboev
 28.10 Logan
 29.90 Ghost Cuber
 29.94 Underwatercuber
 30.40 jancsi02
 31.49 begiuli65
 32.32 RandomPerson84
 33.32 NathanaelCubes
 33.33 ukulelekid
 36.50 Neb
 37.25 FaTyl
 37.59 Fred Lang
 38.15 buzzteam4
 39.83 bennettstouder
 41.29 Bubbagrub
 42.46 CraZZ CFOP
 44.49 Mike Hughey
 45.68 miasponseller
 49.16 ARandomCuber
 50.23 Bogdan
 52.58 Glomnipotent
 55.15 Schmizee
 56.88 julio974
 1:04.74 Jacck
 1:04.95 Guilhermehrc
 1:15.25 MrLunarWolf
 1:19.20 swankfukinc
 2:41.03 Russell Bilinski
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF audiophile121
 DNF UnknownCanvas
*Skewb*(90)

 2.78 JMHCubed
 2.84 chriscuber123
 3.53 asacuber
 3.76 [email protected]
 3.96 Magdamini
 4.01 Kylegadj
 4.27 DhruvA
 4.30 dat1asiandude
 4.31 vedroboev
 4.46 TipsterTrickster
 4.48 aaron paskow
 4.52 tJardigradHe
 4.59 Katiedavies3103
 4.62 MrKuba600
 4.64 CubicOreo
 4.79 thecubingwizard
 4.90 tigermaxi
 5.11 Nikhil Soares
 5.15 MCuber
 5.26 Zeke Mackay
 5.27 MattP98
 5.33 trav1
 5.48 Luke Garrett
 5.58 OriginalUsername
 5.64 ste[email protected]
 5.67 EdubCubes
 5.94 ichcubegern
 5.96 AdrianCubing
 6.12 MichaelNielsen
 6.25 MartinN13
 6.33 BradenTheMagician
 6.40 mihnea3000
 6.40 dean_clockisthebestevent
 6.46 MrLunarWolf
 6.57 Keenan Johnson
 6.78 Kerry_Creech
 6.87 leudcfa
 7.02 DGCubes
 7.15 Bubbagrub
 7.18 TwisterCuber
 7.41 Alpha cuber
 7.46 Turkey vld
 7.68 Bogdan
 7.75 ARandomCuber
 8.15 whatshisbucket
 8.28 AidanNoogie
 8.33 jancsi02
 8.36 camcuber
 8.42 vilkkuti25
 8.42 NathanaelCubes
 8.51 rubik2005
 8.53 Neb
 8.56 Logan
 8.64 Ghost Cuber
 8.73 julio974
 8.83 PotatoesAreUs
 8.84 abunickabhi
 9.02 Cooki348
 9.02 buzzteam4
 9.24 dschieses
 9.38 Ontricus
 9.61 Schmizee
 9.75 V.Kochergin
 9.78 Bonkashi
 9.78 miasponseller
 9.97 swankfukinc
 10.38 bennettstouder
 10.41 Toothcraver55
 10.42 InlandEmpireCuber
 10.47 2018JAIN01
 10.56 ukulelekid
 10.95 Natanael
 11.16 RyuKagamine
 11.18 Matt Hudon
 11.38 brad711
 11.50 FaTyl
 11.61 JoXCuber
 11.63 m24816
 12.01 Fred Lang
 12.68 CraZZ CFOP
 13.40 topppits
 13.58 Ali161102
 14.12 begiuli65
 14.52 Jmuncuber
 15.92 Brayden Adams
 16.19 Jacck
 16.24 PingPongCuber
 19.12 Jonasrox09
 20.02 Mike Hughey
 28.74 MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(18)

 23.04 bhoffman492
 23.85 Nikhil Soares
 28.81 dat1asiandude
 29.07 CubicOreo
 34.32 ichcubegern
 37.00 OriginalUsername
 38.14 trav1
 42.38 abunickabhi
 42.60 Zeke Mackay
 43.39 begiuli65
 44.59 Logan
 44.97 TheNoobCuber
 45.85 swankfukinc
 47.99 ARandomCuber
 51.05 Neb
 52.10 Fred Lang
 1:13.39 Mike Hughey
 1:55.57 Petri Krzywacki
*Mini Guildford*(16)

 3:50.06 dat1asiandude
 4:48.46 ichcubegern
 4:50.79 OriginalUsername
 5:14.79 JoXCuber
 5:35.61 BradenTheMagician
 5:35.76 DhruvA
 6:05.76 trav1
 6:25.14 Turkey vld
 6:33.75 swankfukinc
 6:36.57 ARandomCuber
 7:11.56 boroc226han
 8:36.89 InlandEmpireCuber
 8:55.95 PotatoesAreUs
 9:43.23 Mike Hughey
 10:07.43 brad711
 11:07.97 Sub1Hour

*Contest results*

 1209 Nikhil Soares
 1197 DhruvA
 1195 dat1asiandude
 1160 OriginalUsername
 1122 ichcubegern
 1015 JoXCuber
 992 tJardigradHe
 959 vedroboev
 948 thecubingwizard
 936 Magdamini
 914 BradenTheMagician
 908 MrKuba600
 898 Keenan Johnson
 895 Zeke Mackay
 892 cuberkid10
 889 DGCubes
 859 abunickabhi
 850 MCuber
 844 asiahyoo1997
 834 AidanNoogie
 824 Luke Garrett
 820 trav1
 788 Stubbi
 734 cubingidiot
 731 ARandomCuber
 725 Kylegadj
 724 mihnea3000
 708 camcuber
 696 aaron paskow
 691 Ontricus
 663 MattP98
 655 Neb
 655 asacuber
 651 Kerry_Creech
 632 AdrianCubing
 603 CubicOreo
 592 [email protected]
 591 leudcfa
 587 swankfukinc
 583 Jscuber
 563 begiuli65
 552 xyzzy
 549 jancsi02
 541 Andrew_Rizo
 537 ukulelekid
 535 NathanaelCubes
 521 Turkey vld
 514 miasponseller
 507 [email protected]
 483 Glomnipotent
 480 Toothcraver55
 461 whatshisbucket
 460 Mike Hughey
 452 buzzteam4
 450 chriscuber123
 447 David ep
 444 Bogdan
 439 sigalig
 437 turtwig
 435 Cooki348
 428 bennettstouder
 421 JMHCubed
 418 2017LAMB06
 415 Dylan Swarts
 410 brad711
 409 WorldoBlocks
 408 Katiedavies3103
 407 RandomPerson84
 401 Underwatercuber
 400 EdubCubes
 399 JakubDrobny
 392 MichaelNielsen
 392 boroc226han
 381 Matt Hudon
 377 Cheunghao Tu
 376 colegemuth
 374 PlayFun555
 371 MartinN13
 345 Ethan Horspool
 343 Natanael
 342 ican97
 340 Logan
 340 Abhi
 333 gavinz
 324 Ghost Cuber
 322 TipsterTrickster
 319 PotatoesAreUs
 318 Axel Lönnstedt
 318 Zac04attack
 313 Astral Cubing
 310 Alpha cuber
 306 InlandEmpireCuber
 303 Fred Lang
 301 F0ggyB0y
 294 tavery343
 285 Jacck
 282 Keroma12
 280 Pyra42
 271 GenTheThief
 258 2018JAIN01
 257 TheNoobCuber
 250 Schmizee
 249 topppits
 246 speedcube.insta
 231 MatsBergsten
 225 MrLunarWolf
 222 V.Kochergin
 221 Guilhermehrc
 220 sqpriority
 219 giorgi
 219 BandedCubing101
 216 TwisterCuber
 215 Zach Clark
 212 FaTyl
 211 bhoffman492
 211 tigermaxi
 210 m24816
 208 Ali161102
 202 UnknownCanvas
 200 vilkkuti25
 200 julio974
 198 Russell Bilinski
 196 OJ Cubing
 195 Ian Pang
 194 Bonkashi
 191 Deri Nata Wijaya
 181 TheDubDubJr
 180 Jmuncuber
 178 lejitcuber
 174 Mika17
 171 pjk
 169 Petri Krzywacki
 168 nms777
 166 MegaminxMan
 165 FastCubeMaster
 160 rubik2005
 150 Brayden Adams
 145 Bubbagrub
 142 SpartanSailor
 141 weatherman223
 140 20luky3
 140 CraZZ CFOP
 137 asdf
 136 audiophile121
 133 frosty_cuber
 130 Bandamo
 126 dschieses
 119 D1zzy
 119 obelisk477
 117 The Blockhead
 115 Sidharth Sudhir
 110 LostGent
 105 [email protected]
 102 adirox5907
 96 fun at the joy
 96 dnguyen2204
 96 GC1998
 95 CubicChipmunk
 93 RyuKagamine
 91 Nazneen
 85 RobinCube
 85 epride17
 83 CornerCutter
 82 Benji
 80 Awesomesaucer
 79 oliviervlcube
 79 TheCubingAddict980
 77 PingPongCuber
 76 MathNoobz
 75 fortissim1
 70 Osian
 69 Sixstringcal
 67 BitCube
 62 filipemtx
 60 dean_clockisthebestevent
 60 SpeedCubeReview
 57 Cuberstache
 52 Kris Gonnella
 52 Sub1Hour
 51 [email protected]
 49 GTregay
 48 Islam Kitiev
 47 Jonasrox09
 43 Kit Clement
 36 33cuber
 30 One Wheel
 27 elimescube
 24 TommyC
 23 egg.com
 23 Lux
 14 squidgecubing
 12 Doofnoofer
 7 RedSolver
 4 INSANE
 2 T1_M0


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 27, 2018)

... and the Cubicle gift card lottery. The winning number is 126 (out of 195 competitors).
He has now done an even () 111 competitions, that must be celebrated.

So the winner is *Deri Nata Wijaya!*

Congratulations!


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm sorry to be super-late, but I forgot to input my last-week's results for kilominx and megaminx.
Can you add them please?
KMinx 1:03.11 1:01.04 1:21.75 1:08.84 52.02
MMinx 2:55.85 2:39.69 3:51.32 3:09.60 2:43.65


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> I'm sorry to be super-late, but I forgot to input my last-week's results for kilominx and megaminx.
> Can you add them please?


Done.


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 28, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Done.


Thank you! (I thought it was really too late)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Thank you! (I thought it was really too late)


It was


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> It was


But luckily for you (Jules), Mats is really nice.


----------

